# iPT-141



## biggermuscles (Jul 13, 2011)

purchased my first supply and not certain how it is to be mixed and taken. Assume it's a nasal spray? mix and pour into nasal spray applicator, then spray, or ????  Need advice


----------



## oufinny (Jul 13, 2011)

It depends on what you got.  If it is for injection, the dose is much less like 2 mgs I think versus the inhaled version which is 10 mgs if memory serves me right.  You should know what you bought, do some research once you know what you bought.


----------



## biggermuscles (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought the product from CEM and it appears to be for injection. I contacted them and no reponse. The web sites they reference me to are all about spray and nothing about injection, but based on the gear  I received, I would think it is for injection and I'm assuming that due to the small amount, it would be subcutaneous. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 14, 2011)

biggermuscles said:


> I bought the product from CEM and it appears to be for injection. I contacted them and no reponse. The web sites they reference me to are all about spray and nothing about injection, but based on the gear  I received, I would think it is for injection and I'm assuming that due to the small amount, it would be subcutaneous. Thank you for the reply.



CEM = injectable. reconstitute with BW, SubQ, 1 or 2 iu's does the trick.


----------



## biggermuscles (Jul 14, 2011)

perfect. just as I suspected. thank you.....SubQ anywhere?


----------



## Woodrow1 (Jul 14, 2011)

pin the fat around your belly button....thats an easy spot


----------



## biggermuscles (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks...exactly as I was planning. Question: As I've never prepared a CEM injetcable, here's my plan. I have 3 containers. An empty bottle, a bottle of powder (the iPT-141) and a bottle of sodium chloride. I extract the chloride using a syringe, inject it into the powder...mix thoroughly then iinject extract and inject that into the remaining chloride, extract that and inject into empty bottle that becomes my source for this and future injections. Is this correct.  thanks for the help. I really want to try this stuff as the research is awesome.


----------

